# I hate reverse



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My girlfriend and I both drive 5-speed vehicles. I have a Taurus SHO and she has a GMC Sonoma. When we start we have to press the clutch in before the starter will be sent any juice. When the clutch is disengaged from the drive shaft it's understood that no turning motion is transferred frm the engine to the transmission and thus to the wheels.

Why then do our reverse gears have to spin down after we start our vehicles with the clutches disengaged?

This is annoying both because of the lovely churning noise it makes if you release even the smallest amount of pressure from the clutch pedal and because it takes so long to spin down.


----------

